
Vegetarian diet and mental disorders: results from repres. community survey 2012 - felipelemos
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22676203/
======
hjek
Even if we were to accept the paper's conclusion, we should take into account
that for many people a vegetarian or vegan diet is an ethical choice, because
they are concerned about the killing of non-human animals for the purpose of
ingesting their carcasses.

If a person lives within a community of perpetrators of an on-going mass-
killing of non-human animals (that they themselves may have previously
participated in), is it then unreasonable to be more likely to display
symptoms of mental disorders, such as anxiety or depression?

 _Should_ we not be distressed by awareness of the pain of others?

Claude Etherly, who was piloting Straight Flush, suffered from anxiety and
schizophrenia after dropping the bomb. His letter exchange with pacifist
philosopher Günther Anders is worth a read[0].

[0]:
[http://www.history.ucsb.edu/faculty/marcuse/projects/anders/...](http://www.history.ucsb.edu/faculty/marcuse/projects/anders/Anders1962BurningConscienceEatherlyOCR.pdf)

------
heyjudy
I'm a lazy vegetarian, not for animal cruelty reasons but for the bigger,
self-preservation issues: artficial pandemic evolution, antibiotic resistance,
pollution and climate change contribution.

If you don't get enough bioavailabile vitamin b12, depression is just one of
the symptoms. I saw it in the dorms of my university of a few vegans who
didn't manage their nutrition.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_B12_deficiency](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_B12_deficiency)

